# latest button



## moose7802 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is my 7th button and the biggest so far at 6.85 grams of Au from 1100 grams of ceramic cpus. Got another batch soaking in HNO3 can't wait to melt that one. I started this only 3 months ago and have learned so much thanks a lot guys!!

Tyler


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 29, 2013)

Good job Moose  
That broken up top and crater (pipe) is a testament to the high quality and your learning 8)


----------



## butcher (Oct 29, 2013)

moose7802,
Nice job thanks for sharing that pretty picture of gold.


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the friendly comments!

Tyler


----------

